# 30/12 lake Purrumbete



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

thinking of fishing possibly lake Purrumbete sometime around the 30th if anybodys intrested..or another lake or river system in this area. will update post closer to the date.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd be into that so long as nothing pops up unexpectedly. Fingers crossed. Need some fly-time before heading for Tassie - feels like I haven't done it in a year.

Hear the water down there's pretty low (for purrembete that is) with pepole having trouble launching and locals saying they may have to moor boats away from the ramp. No probs for us...Te he he.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day PhilipL...im still in Syd' but think i will be back 27th.How are you looking for a fish on Purrumbete. 8) . Or another location if you have a good suggestion :wink:

should i get back as early as Wed will be super keen to get out maybe 28th or 29th. Dunno how this suits yourself but PM me if your still keen.

anybody else wanting to Fish-The-Fresh and are intrested or have a better possible location, let us know... im prepared to travel big KM's :twisted:

cheers to all and merry BLOOMIN christmas


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Tony
I'm keen to do Purrembete as I'm still hearing good reports there. Unfortunately, I can't do it during the weekdays - D is working and I have the kids - it's a Sat/Sunday thing for me and I've already booked it in. The weather doesn't look too good though - thunderstorms. Don't like the idea of waving a graphite stick around with thunderstorms being served up - hope it clears.

If you get a chance to go Thurs/ Friday, they'd be the pick of the days - unfortunately, I cant join you.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Smurf, no joy for me on this one. This wind and rain may have also knocked the green stuff on the head at Bullen Merri if Purrumbete isn't doing it for ya. The odd bass is coming out according to whispering farmers


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I was at purrumbeet a few weeks ago and the water isn't as low as they say it is. Yeah you have to lift the motor while driving out of the pontoon but some mighty big fish were taken.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well tickle me hairybits, ive managed to get back even earlier than the 27th (think poddys challenge "cock of the bay" drove me to risk my relations with the inlaws) :evil: :wink: :lol: ....After a quik drop into the grandparents in Ballarat ill head over to Purrumbette and hope to get on the water late arvo early evening 
Fair enough PhilipL, graphite rods and lightening :lol: dont really make the best combo. shame but nevermind.Is that fishing you booked yourself in for over the weekend?
Hey thanks PeterJ as that sounds promising.and Poddy i probably wont get a chance to check out B/Merri on this trip but BASS you say.i get excited reading about these fellas catching the bass,have to put that lake on top of me ever-getting-bigger yakking hotspots 8)


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah mate - I meant I've booked in for a trip to purrembete this weekend pending the weather. Good luck with it.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't end up making it to Purrembete. Headed down to Harcourt Resv last night instead for a sunset fish from the bank. No it ain't kayak fishing, but what the hell...Met up with a number of other flyfishers and had a session from about 7-10.30pm. Its the first time I've done a night fish like this and it was the perfect night for it - light to no breeze, high teens, a bit of moon light, waist deep in water with not a sound but the occasional splash out there somewhere. Cristened the rod properly on sunset with a nice brown to 1.5/ 2 pound CR - sorry no pics of the fish - the ole camera phone in the plastic bag trick.

Here is a pic of the sunset and some of the flies I knocked up for the trip - she was taken on the grizzley olive woolley.


----------

